# New to dubai looking or field hockey clubs



## als33 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Just like everyone I'm a new girl to Dubai and looking to start playing field hockey. 

Does anyone know of any clubs? I'm living on ArabianRanches so would prefer a club near by ish.


Thanks


----------

